# Portefeuille en maroquin



## chouchou4484

Hello

I am looking for the translation of an expression I didn't even know in French. _Portefeuilles en marocain_ sont des portefeuilles en cuir de grand format fabriqués en peau de chèvre ou de mouton.

If no one helps me find this, I will translate as goat-leather portfolio, but I don't really like it.

Have a good day


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je suppose qu'il s'agit de *maroquin *= peau de chèvre tannée ? (ou, maintenant, peau de mouton tannée en imitation de la peau de chèvre) ?
_Morocco [leather]_
Maintenant, _portefeuille _est _portfolio_ dans le sens de portefeuille ministériel.
Pour garder billets et papier dans sa poche, on a en général un _wallet / billfold._


----------



## Grop

Note que l'orthographe semble être _maroquin_. WR suggère _levant_: maroquin. De plus je pense que ton portefeuille se traduit plutôt par _wallet_.

Edit: Peut-être _morocco leather wallet_, comme suggère JDS.


----------



## ljosalfar

_Morocco leather_ is good. As for portefeuille...
A wallet is a man's porte-monnaie (a woman has a purse). In 18-19th century English you might find wallet used to refer to something the size of a briefcase, but not nowadays.
_Portfolio_ in English has a few senses - as a concept it refers to a collection of papers (either to do with ministerial responsibility, or a collection of stocks and shares, or an artist's representative collection that s/he shows to people); as an actual object, if it's a lot bigger than a briefcase then it refers to a big carrying bag for an artist's artwork.
If the portefeuille in this example is just for holding general papers, I'd use _briefcase_, or _folder_ if it's just like a sheet of leather that folds in two over the papers.


----------



## George French

One of the *many* translation/meaning of portefeuille is *wallet* in English & *portefeuille* in Dutch. Generally made of leather or plastic & it where you keep you paper money and many other similar items safe in your inside jacket pocket....

It is a heavily used ans slightly corrupted (spelling) borrowed word in both EN and NL.

GF.. 

PS. There is a lovely French definition in http://atilf.atilf.fr/


----------



## hunternet

JeanDeSponde said:


> Pour garder billets et papier dans sa poche, on a en général un _wallet / billfold._







padmavyuha said:


> A wallet is a man's porte-monnaie (a woman has a purse). In 18-19th century English you might find wallet used to refer to something the size of a briefcase, but not nowadays.



Wallet is OK for porte-monnaie or portefeuille, I think the English word makes no difference (when refering to google).
Note that in American English, a purse is: un sac à main.


----------



## Fred_C

padmavyuha said:


> _Morocco leather_ is good. As for portefeuille...
> A wallet is a man's porte-monnaie (a woman has a purse). In 18-19th century English you might find wallet used to refer to something the size of a briefcase, but not nowadays.


 
Bonjour,
Cela correspond *exactement* à la définition du mot français "portefeuille". (Y compris l'anecdote sur la taille, au XIXe siècle)


----------



## ljosalfar

I wasn't trying to define the meaning of _portefeuille_ in French, I was just pointing out that the French word could refer to a number of different objects that have very different names in English (and between US and UK English too), so how you translate it depends on what it is supposed to represent in the original text. In fact, I think _wallet_ in US English means something a lot bigger than a wallet in UK English.


----------



## George French

Looking up  in a French dictionary (ATLF) gives:

*2. *Cet étui, de petites dimensions, muni de compartiments, que l'on porte sur soi et dans lequel on range des papiers, des cartes, des billets de banque. _Portefeuille en crocodile, en matière plastique. __Le portefeuille, dans lequel se trouvait la lettre de crédit de cinq millions cinquante mille francs, était bien dans la poche de sa redingote_ (DUMAS père, _Monte-Cristo, _t. 2, 1846, p. 737). _Pinette se redressa, fouilla dans la poche de sa veste et sortit une photo de son portefeuille_ (SARTRE, _Mort ds âme, _1949, p. 77)

In my world (UK-EN) this is a wallet for men or may be a purse for the ladies. But in the purse one would also have coins, in a wallet no.

So its a wallet!

GF..

Note:- I have been a bad researcher and not looked it up in more than one source.....


----------



## George French

Try wiki for wallet, this is evidence of items that fit into a normal pocket (old world) for paper and plastic money and driving licences and ... but it does also seem to allow somewhat larger version which look like a small bag.

I'll stick (UK-EN) with wallet in the pocket *without coins*.

GF


----------



## chouchou4484

Thank you all!
I am indeed talking about _portefeuille ministériel_ so the definite version will be morocco-leather portfolio.

Thanks


----------



## ljosalfar

Wallets in the UK can hold coins as well as notes/cards etc. - the difference is that they're carefully square/rectangular and flat, so that they don't look like anything a woman would carry, that's their distinguishing feature, really. They generally fold over when closed.
A purse is a much more unprescribed item in terms of what it can look like, how large it can be.


----------



## hunternet

chouchou4484 said:


> Thank you all!
> I am indeed talking about _portefeuille ministériel_ so the definite version will be morocco-leather portfolio.
> 
> Thanks



ha bon ? 

PORTEFEUILLE MINISTERIEL. Fonction d'un ministre. Ensemble de ses responsabilités.

des responsabilités en cuir de chèvre ?


----------



## George French

padmavyuha said:


> Wallets in the UK can hold coins as well as notes/cards etc. - the difference is that they're carefully square/rectangular and flat, so that they don't look like anything a woman would carry, that's their distinguishing feature, really. They generally fold over when closed.
> A purse is a much more unprescribed item in terms of what it can look like, how large it can be.


 
These *things* (holding coins as well) do exist & I use one myself, but is it a wallet? It didn't used to be as far as I can remember from years back. On the other hand the purse (for women) used to be a thing where you put the coins and it often was much larger and was carried in the handbag or hand where as the wallet went into the inside pocket of your coat... Us males use do stuff the coins into our pockets ans eventually loose them when they wore holes on the pockets.

Wonderfull thing language, I suppose it's just as well the life expectancy is still only in the 70's otherwise we would need to re-learn our language.

GF..


----------



## chouchou4484

hunternet said:


> ha bon ?
> 
> PORTEFEUILLE MINISTERIEL. Fonction d'un ministre. Ensemble de ses responsabilités.
> 
> des responsabilités en cuir de chèvre ?


 
Non, évidemment 
Je ne voulais pas trop rentrer dans les détails au risque d'être ennuyeuse mais m'y voila forcée!
Il s'agit d'un serrurier qui "obtint, en 1813, un contrat ou brevet imperial pour l'exploitation et la fabrication de cadenas qui seront employés sur les portefeuilles des estafettes du gouvernement".

Et plus loin: "ce service d'estafette consistait en l'utilisation de cavaliers qui transportaient des documents secrets  au moyen de grands portefeuilles en cuir ou encore véritable sacoches, appelées aussi portefeuilles."

Je ne peux donc pas utiliser wallet


----------



## Topsie

A sort of valise diplomatique (?)


----------



## chouchou4484

I guess, yes, a sort of 19th century version of this picture, yeah


----------



## George French

There are just 3 hits on Google, one to this site &

"*Portefeuille en marocain bleu marine*, avec porte mine en laiton, cuir, doublure en tissu, deux rabats ; 14,6 x 10 (fermé) ; 28,7 x 10 (ouvert), [ICON-86.5.2.(1)]"

"C'était une enveloppe kraft, contenant un *portefeuille en marocain* bleu liseré d'or fin. Je le plaçai sans l'ouvrir dans une poche de ma saharienne et me dirigeai vers la sortie."

Thus a leather object that you put thing into.

Reverso gives

Wallet(Portfolio) in navy blue Moroccan, with door mines(undermines) in brass, leather, cloth lining(stand-in), two flaps; 14,6 x 10 (closed); 28,7 x 10 (opened), [ICON-86.5.2. (1)] " 

" It was a kraft envelope, containing a wallet(portfolio) in blue Moroccan border of fine gold. I placed him(it) without opening him(it) in a pocket of my safari jacket and went to the exit(release) 

GF

_They must be rare items and probably explains this thread... _


----------



## Grop

As-tu cherché "portefeuille en maroquin" sur google? Tes trois résultats proviennent sans doute d'erreurs.


----------



## chouchou4484

Grop said:


> As-tu cherché "portefeuille en maroquin" sur google? Tes trois résultats proviennent sans doute d'erreurs.


 
Non, c'est bien ca, trois resultats seulement (aucun pour "portefeuille en maroquain")


----------



## hunternet

chouchou4484 said:


> Non, c'est bien ca, trois resultats seulement (aucun pour "portefeuille en maroquain")



pour moi, "portefeuille en maroquin" donne 458 résultats, et il s'agit bien d'un wallet / briefcase, ca ressemble à une grande serviette / un porte-documents en cuir.


----------



## Mathieu12345

Here is a picture of a very nice "portefeuille en maroquin" that used to belong to Machault d'Arnouville. You can probably buy your own at Sotheby's.

http://www.yvelines.fr/archives/thoiry/chateau/notices/ma5.htm


----------



## JeanDeSponde

chouchou4484 said:


> Non, c'est bien ca, trois resultats seulement (aucun pour "portefeuille en *maroquain*")


Ce qui prouve l'importance d'une orthographe correcte!
*MAROQUIN*


----------



## lastrana

Je ne résiste pas à l'envie de mettre mon grain de sel dans cette discussion passionnante
En fait, la phrase française est un peu curieuse car "maroquin" est synonyme de "portefeuille ministériel". La précision n'apporte rien. Il ne serait donc pas nécessaire, à mon avis, de se casser la tête à la traduire en anglais.
Je cite mes sources : GTLF:
Par métonymie, familier: Portefeuille, poste de ministre. Demi-maroquin: ,,Poste de secrétaire d'État`` (Admin. 1972). L'un s'en va, qui ne valait guère, Un autre prend le maroquin (BRUANT 1901, P. 318). Notre sénateur vient d'obtenir un maroquin.(DAVAU-COHEN 1972). En raison de leur «travail fractionnel», les dirigeants du C.E.R.E.S. n'auraient que deux «maroquins» dans le futur gouvernement du parti..(Le Nouvel Observateur, juill. 1973,


----------



## chouchou4484

lastrana said:


> En fait, la phrase française est un peu curieuse car "maroquin" est synonyme de "portefeuille ministériel". La précision n'apporte rien. Il ne serait donc pas nécessaire, à mon avis, de se casser la tête à la traduire en anglais.


 
Non, car comme je le précisais dans mon "opening post," ma définition de maroquin est cuir en peau de mouton ou de chèvre. Il faut bien guarder à l'esprit que je parle du XIXème siècle, et donc que les termes ont pu évoluer depuis 

Même si cette discussion est, en effet, passionante, je pense que "morocco-leather portfolio" est très bien pour traduire ce que je cherchais 

Encore une fois merci à tous pour votre aide si précieuse.

~ Chouchou


----------



## broglet

Aussi 'obtenir un maroquin' veut dire 'devenir ministre'


----------



## chouchou4484

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression. 

Merci Broglet


----------



## broglet

il n'y a pas de quoi, chouchou - et mes remerciements aux Messieurs Robert et Hachette


----------



## chouchou4484

Que ferions-nous sans eux parfois?


----------



## Topsie

chouchou4484 said:


> ...
> Même si cette discussion est, en effet, passionante, je pense que "morocco-leather portfolio" est trè bien pour traduire ce que je cherchais


Je pense que tu as raison, celui-ci est probablement très proche de celui décrit dans ton texte !


----------



## chouchou4484

Yes, that's exactly it (according to the pictures in the book)

Great, thanks, I will have absolutely no doubts from now on


----------

